# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  (57) عنوان رسالة ماجستير ودكتوراه مقترحة !

## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*
1- أصول الفقه قبل البعثة.
2- أصول الفقه بعد نزول عيسى ابن مريم.
3- اختيارات المفتي.
4- ترجيحات القاضي.
5- مرجوحيات الشيخ.
6- المسائل التي رجع عنها المجمع الفقهي، دراسة تحليلية.
7- المسائل التي غضب عليها الوالي.
8- المسائل التي سهر عليها المفتي.
9- أثر لون الكتاب في شرائه.
10- أثر لون الكتاب في كمية الشراء.
11- أثر لون الكتاب في كمية البيع [هناك فرق دقيق بينها وبين التي قبلها لا يكاد يبصر بمجاهر الجمهور من دهماء الناس]
12- أثر تعدد لون الكتاب في كمية القراءة.
13- أثر حجم الكتاب في نفسية القارئ
14- أثر القارئ في حجم الكتاب!
15- القول الراجح للطالب في القول الراجح للأستاذ.
16- القول الراجح الأخير والنهائي بشرط الانتحار حتى نتأكد من عدم الرجوع!
17- الأقوال المرجوحة، دراسة في أسباب فشلها، وكيفية إعادة تأهيلها.
18- القواعد الفقهية عند شيخي.
19- القواعد الفقهية عند شيخه.
20- القواعد الفقهية التي لم يذكرها شيخي ولا شيخه.
21- الفروق الفقهية عند شيخي وعند شيخه، وما لم يذكرها شيخي ولا شيخه.
22- تخريج الفروع على الأصول عند شيخي وشيخه.
23- نظرية المقاصد عند أحمد ريسوني.
24- نظرية الريسوني.
25- التقريب والتغليب عند الريسوني.
26- مقارنة القول القديم للشافعي بالرواية الأخيرة لأحمد.
27- مقارنة القول الجديد للشافعي بالرواية المرجوحة عند أحمد.
28- نظرية النوم عند القراءة
29- نظرية القراءة عند النوم.
30- الأسباب المعينة في ترتيب الكتب.
31- قراءة مقاسية في مقاس الرفوف.
32- اختيارات ابن تيمية بشرط الرجحان.
33- المسائل التي لم يقع فيها اختيار لابن تيمية
34- المسائل التي أفتى فيها أحمد بعد الفتنة.
35- المسائل التي خالف فيها محمد بن الحسن القاضي أبا يوسف.
36- المسائل التي اتفق فيها مالك وابن القاسم والشافعي.
37- المسائل التي اتفق فيها مالك وابن القاسم والشافعي والمزني.
38- المسائل التي أفتى فيها الحسن ولم يفت فيها سعيد بن المسيب.
39- عمل أهل مصر.
40- عمل أهل اليمن.
41- عمل أهل الشام.
42- عمل أهل أفريقيا.
43- عمل أهل آسيا.
44- عمل القطب الجنوبي.
45- المسائل التي تهكم فيها ابن حزم.
46- المسائل التي سب فيها ابن حزم.
47- المسائل التي فكَّر فيها ابن حزم.
48- موافقات ابن عبد البر وابن حزم.
49- اختياراتي 
50- المسائل التي رجعت عنها.
51- المسائل التي اختلفتُ فيها أنا وزوجتي.
52- المسائل التي أتوقع أن تستدرك علي، دراسة استباقية في عدم مخالفتي للنص.
53- المسائل التي لم يسبقني فيها أحدٌ من الناس.
54- قصتي وجدتي.
55- المسائل التي خالفت فيها جدتي.
56- المسائل التي ضربتني عليها جدتي.
57- نظرية جدتي.
[حتى لا أتعب طلابي بعدي، ألخصها لهم فلا تكون مسألة مشكلة يحتاجون لحلها إلى كتابة عدة رسائل دكتوراه]

ويبدو لي والعلم عند الله تعالى: 
أن سبب التراجع الحاد في قيمة الرسائل العلمية يرجع في غالبه إلى أمور ثلاثة:
أ*- تراجع هم الإصلاح لدى المتصدين لهذه الرسائل طلاباً وأساتذة.
ب*- الضعف العلمي.
ت*- غياب المؤسسات العلمية التي تهتم بالتخطيط والبحث.
وبالتالي:
انحصار الهم في تسجيل أي عنوان رغبة في مجاوزة مرحلة أكاديمية لا أقل ولا أكثر.
وأخيرا: 
فهناك عناوين حقيقية كثيرة أهملتها لأنها ربما تسبب بعض الحرج لأنها تتحدث عن واقع عملي مشاهد مؤسف، فأبعدت قليلاً، فتخيلت عناوين على مقياسها، محققاً مقصود الفكرة من غير حرج جراء جرح فريق من الناس، والله من وراء القصد

كتبه: د/فؤاد بن يحيى الهاشمي.*

----------

